# WORKED GREAT IN JUNE



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Theres no pictures :O?


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you have any pictures with the straightedge showing the table movement?

I have one of these and did. See the problem you have (I now have a big jointer with cast iron so don't use the small one much anymore)

Ev


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review sorry for your problems.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Everything moves with temperature change. Metals are no exception. The internal stresses in your table were causing the problem. The chances of getting another table that did the same thing would be slime but you could have another planer that could do the same thing. Brand doesn't matter. It can still happen. Those stresses can be relieved with heat treating but I suspect this is not done often anymore. This is a big expense. 
You could probably get a different Porter Cable planer and it would hwork fine. Never know. It all depends on the metal used and how it was handled after it was cast. Sorry it happened but you never know what will happen. It could happen on your new planer when it warms up…..or it might never happen on another Porter Cable planer.


----------



## DAC (Dec 7, 2012)

I brought it back tp Lowes. Even though it was 6 months old they took it back after a bit of me standing my ground. I received a store credit which is ok as i do need supplys. My new planer is on the way. a jet 6 inch job with rabbiting. $250 vs $800. $800 had cast iron and should not budge. I only use it for edge planing for glue-ups but really really really need a straight edge. Now that I will soon be working on my Cocobolo and Wenge project, Cocobolo top with Wenge body and maybe a very small accent with purple heart, one coffee table and two end tables then a sofa frame. This is where I need accuracy as the wood is too expensive to waste on measuring and cutting mistakes.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Cast iron will move. Like my first statement said, everything moves. We hope it moves in a straight line but it it moves at angles then you have the results you just experienced. I hope it works for you but do understand that there are no guarantees when dealing with metal….or wood. It all moves all the time.


----------



## DAC (Dec 7, 2012)

There are no guarentees even in life except that we are guarenteed to die. Still the Jet 6 inch planer has adjustable in and output tables, cast iron, and 56 inches. It is indeed hard to find heat treated tables and cannot expect even a modicum of standards in quality control.It is truly a shame that I have to buy, due to price and quality, tools not made in the U.S.A. excluding my router table and lift to make something I can say is MADE IN AMERICA. You cannot go down to the local furniture store and buy what I or what you fine gentleman produce. Whether it be a bandsaw box or a finely crafted piece of furniture. We keep the wood dreams alive. Then I wake up and think oh ********************. I have to go to work today.


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes metal will expand and contract with rising and falling temperatures and there is no way around that, or any way around having to re-adjust the machine as temperature changes. BUT, if designed and cast correctly out of suitable material it should expand and contract uniformly and therefore not warp.


----------



## DAC (Dec 7, 2012)

This Monday I will have a brand new shiney 6 inch jet planer.oooohh shiney! I do have a 13 inch planer by dewalt that does a good job if you control the infeed so it does not snipe the wood even with the extra tables. But I use the 6 incher for edge planing for glue ups. The longer table will make it nicer for my longer work such as table tops that can be up to 60 inches. Everytime I have tried to save money on a tool it has come back to bite me. There are just some tools that you need to belly up to the bar and spend the dough to get a minimum of neccessary quality. planers, router bits, drill bits, saw blades, etc. are in the class of items you never want to go cheap on. I bought a bargain router bit many years ago and had a piece of it fly off. drill bits that have runout, saw blades that dull quickly. I think you get the picture. The cheap planer was fun while it lasted. Now onto something more serious.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I am sure it will be a great investment. I wish you all the best on this purchase. ENJOY!


----------



## MrSamNC (Dec 14, 2011)

I've owned the same jointer for several months and have not had the issues experienced by the OP. In addition, my shop is un-heated and un-insulated. So it's gone from late summer into winter thus far. I have had nothing but great outcomes with the jointer. Everything has its flaws, but this has been a great tool for me thus far. It holds square and the tables did not require any adjustments.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Ted summed it up but he also put in the "if's". If there are no internal stress in the casting nothing happens out of the norm and we are happy. If there happens to be an internal stress then we have problems. DAC got lucky… or unlucky as the case might be. It just happens sometimes. Nothing is perfect and if it were…we couldn't afford it. Would I be happy? Not on your life. I would contact the company and ask them what they intended to do to make my machine right. Keep asking for that person's supervisor until you get some satisfaction. If there is no satisfaction to be had then change to a different brand and be sure to tell them why but never allow them to think you will leave their company until you are sure there will be no resolution.


----------



## DAC (Dec 7, 2012)

I now own a Jet 6 inch planer with a 56 inch long table. No more problems with bowing. I do wish that the adjustments were as fine as the Porter cable but I can live with it the way it is. I must say that the Porter Cable gave me a much finer edge but I am very happy with the Jet. No adjustments were needed after assembly. everything was spot on. I ran a piece that had the bow through it and like magic it was gone. A nice straight edge. It did however put a hurt on the pocket book. No more new tools for at least a year now. So the lathe I want will have to wait till 2014.


----------



## DAC (Dec 7, 2012)

2014 and I now have a lathe.


----------

